# Disable Digital out Macbook



## mystread (Jun 6, 2007)

I have completely hoed my audio jack on my Macbook. A friend tried to put a regular "headphone" jack into it and stretched out the pins that sense whether its a mini-stereo jack or digital out and now the red light in the port is always on and my internal speaker system won't work because it thinks its all digital out. My warranty is zilch at this point and rather than sticking things INTO the port to fix it, I wondered if I could just disable the digital out component altogether, considering that I never use it.

Thanks in advance for your help,

~ Jesse


----------



## simbalala (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember reading here about someone else with this problem and I googled up this thread

http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-232084.html

Edit: I don't think you can pin the blame on your friend, the jack is intended to be for a regular _or_ an optical connector with sensing to determine which is inserted. It's just stuck on optical.

I'd try a plastic Q-Tip stem (with the cotton bud cut off) and poke around in there. Let us know if you have any luck.


----------

